# Racing City Hobbies-Glens Falls, NY



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey, I just wanted to give everyone the heads up on our track. We run road course on friday nights. Touring Car is the dominant class that is ran. We use the road dome track system so there is a new track setup every week. We are always looking for new racers so come on down...up...or over depending on where you are coming from.

Racing starts: 7:00pm
Track opens: 10:00am
3 heats and a main
fanfare carpet w/ roadrail setup, smooth track surface, high bite

Racing City Hobbies
So. Glens Falls, NY 12803
(518)792-7272

E-mail if any questions


----------



## DIRTISFORWORMS (Mar 16, 2002)

*4/1 racing*

Had to go back aways for this thread. Any one running or is ken done with on road. Ill come up even for a small crowd. I dont want to make the trip up for no racing though. I need to know because i need to bring my stuff with me to work i wont have time to go home and pack up.


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Call...*

Hey mike, no one uses this thread...well thats the conclusion I came to...I haven't talk to the rest of the regulars, I am not racin but i know they had a small crowd last friday. Its prolly best to call or take a chance...I understand the whole wasted trip though...don't know what to tell ya...

Later


----------



## DIRTISFORWORMS (Mar 16, 2002)

Jake if your not running and i fugure willis will be playing with his mini at madness it cuts the field down a bit,might not be worth the trip .Still considering it though.


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*I hear ya*

Mike
I hear ya on that. I stopped by last friday and there wasn't many here. It was early but people were scarce. Willis will prolly be preping for the mini nats like tyou said, I think I am done for the season...break time...if you will be at the team race i plan on stoppin in.

Maybe I will see you there, if not I will see you around
Jake


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

What is going on fellas, yea Ill be racing all weekend at "madness" leaving today at about 3:30 
what have you guys been up to? give me a call tomarrow night I still have no place to stay "in car" so give me a call I wont be doing nothin but be playing PSP


----------

